# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  co oznaczaja owe wynik TK?

## chris

witam prosze mi odpowiedziec co oznaczaja owe wyniki badan:
- wrodzony waski kanal kegowy w odcinku ledzwiowym
-kregoszczeliny i kregozmyk przedni l5
- zmiany zwyrodnieniowe kregoslupa ledzwiowo-krzyzowego
- wypulkina krazka miedzykregowego l4-l5 il5 - s1
 dodan ze powodem zrobienia TK jest bol ktory nie daje mi zycia ostatnio a termin do lekarza dopiero mam za miesiac. pozdrawiam

----------

